# SmartBrief- Cognitive therapy as effective as standard care in youths with chronic abdominal pain



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dutch researchers looked at 104 7- to 18-year-olds with chronic abdominal pain and found that 60% of those who attended six w -More-

View the full article


----------

